# Time for another Sydney lunch?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Come one and all, heres an invitation to gather round, eat some lunch, drink some beer and tell tall tales.

Another Sydney AKFF lunchtime get together is on the cards. 

OK, who's keen for sometime late April?

Suggested day/location?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am definately interested. Let's choose the CBD. What would a lunch be without our man Gatesy :?: Let's try and make it for a couple of hours so we can have a beer or two.

JT


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

"oh yeah baby", wherever you all decide is fine by me, and end of april is fine also, so is any other time, good one Davey, i may have found out if i have won the MOJO by then


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Definately CBD for me. End of April is fine. Actually, anytime is fine by me.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hows thursday 19th April or Friday 20th 12.30 - 2pm??

CBD workers - its your call on location


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump.

Either day is good. Same goes for the week after.

Couple of options are

Harbour View (Cumberland St??)- may need to book?? 
Grand Hotel (Hunter St) Not sure if they do food. Check on way home.
333 on George - Pretty busy on Fridays
Establishment on George - Might find it tough to get a seat??Good perv though...

Any other ideas.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

like I said. CBD workers - its your call. Gatesy.....?


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Bump...
So what is happening with lunch???
any progress on venues times?? Im in for Friday.
Paul


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

As we dont have any definite time or venue for the lunch as yet , can we postpone it for a week or two,


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay all if its a friday lunch i'd come down for that 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> As we dont have any definite time or venue for the lunch as yet , can we postpone it for a week or two,


yep.. maybe 2 fridays time? May 4th?


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

yep . I'm in 

is this locked in ?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Rightio.

*4th it is. Lock it in everyone*.

Now on venues. I think I have a better option that the ones I listed earlier. How about the Windsor (cnr park and castlereagh). If not there then the Coronation accross the road.

Steve.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok good for the 4th ..... To the guys in the CBD, Where are we going???


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm fine for the 4th, up to the cbd guys now for a venue


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

crikeys. is this thread going anywhere or what???

LETS GET TOGETHER FOR LUNCH!

Friday May 4th. 12 -2 or any time in between.

As we haven't had anyone else put forth any suggestions, Clarkos suggestion it is! The Windsor Hotel (cnr park and castlereagh).

Be there!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll be there. Which station is closest - Museum or St James?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Museum by about 10 meters I'd say. :lol:

I'll be there.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes the Windsor is a good pub, all set for the 4th.... see you all there


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds good guys, yak fish in the morning, and i'll get the train in, see you guys just after 12

Cheers Dave


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Count me in for this one. See you all there.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll see y'all there.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Is a booking necessary or desirable?

JT


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll look into booking requirements today.

I'll also double check the beer is cold enough. :wink:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

OK.

We are booked in the bistro (upstairs) under the name CLARKE for 12 midday.

Chairs are at a bit of a premium downstairs as they seemed to have removed a few of them and I thought sitting down would be good, so upstairs was the go.

The lovely young lady who took my booking said see you tomorrow, so I can only hope she is working tomorrow. Let's just say I think you'll all be suitably impressed.

The beer was also very nice.

See you there, Clarkie.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, I nearly forgot. I booked a seperate table for Kraley and his security people.

No worries Gatesy. We'll save you a seat.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Clarkos said:


> Oh, I nearly forgot. I booked a seperate table for Kraley and his security people.


You mean Snatch Mojo and his posse, don't you


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi guys,
I will be down there 21st to 26th of May with work staying at Nth Narrabeen where ever that is, be good to meet you guys .
Cheers Brad


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

kraley said:


> Don't laugh. I think there was a Fatwa issued against me for putting a techno soundtrack to Spooled1's video.


Peril: As a DK fan, will you be carrying out the order or shall I enlist one of the countless AKFF Ramones fans?

Have a great lunch fella's


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

fishbrain said:


> I will be down there 21st to 26th of May with work staying at Nth Narrabeen where ever that is, be good to meet you guys .
> Cheers Brad


Staying with Sport & Rec?

The lake/lagoon is right at your doorstep. Plenty of flathead/whiting/bream and the odd shark.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

fishbrain said:


> Hi guys,
> I will be down there 21st to 26th of May with work staying at Nth Narrabeen where ever that is, be good to meet you guys .
> Cheers Brad


Brad, great spot as there is lagoon, rock and beach fishing options. Do pack some gear. I'm sure we can organise for a few of us to meet you at The Sands for a drink.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

That would be great guys I think where staying at Sydney Lakeside Holiday Park there one of our clients.I will let you know when it gets closer & catch up for a sherbet or two maybe a fish.
Cheers ,
Brad


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

fishbrain said:


> That would be great guys I think where staying at Sydney Lakeside Holiday Park there one of our clients.I will let you know when it gets closer & catch up for a sherbet or two maybe a fish.
> Cheers ,
> Brad


You'll be at the mouth of Narrabeen lagoon. Some sandflats and deep channels. Good sp and fly spot but the water might be a bit cool for a banana bender.

Stones across Ocean St. Walk across the Ocean St bridge and you're onto North Narrabeen Beach - all the usual suspects including the occasional big jew


----------

